#  > فروشگاه سایت >  > فروشگاه آقای صابری >  >  درخواست برد بافر پلاسما سامسونگ مدلPS50Q7HD

## kashmiriyan

با سلام
 درخواست خرید برد بافر پلاسما سامسونگ مدل PS50Q7HD را دارم
درصورت موجودی قیمت بدهید
با تشکر$_1.JPG$_1.JPG2.JPG

----------

*صابری*

----------

